
Venmo continue to shine for PayPal - Bonge
http://www.businessinsider.com/venmo-continue-to-shine-for-paypal-2017-7?IR=T
======
news_to_me
The article doesn't mention Square Cash at all – I'm curious to know how it
compares in terms of success/market share.

Personally I greatly prefer Cash. It's an excellently designed app – simple,
straight-to-the-point, no superfluous features. I don't really understand why
people prefer Venmo.

~~~
burkaman
Venmo came first and there is no reason to switch.

~~~
vyhd
I've found that PayPal's business practices are enough reason:
[https://www.consumerfinance.gov/about-us/newsroom/cfpb-
takes...](https://www.consumerfinance.gov/about-us/newsroom/cfpb-takes-action-
against-paypal-for-illegally-signing-up-consumers-for-unwanted-online-credit/)

~~~
kerkeslager
Surely parent comment starting with "Venmo came first" indicates that they
don't see PayPal and Venmo as competing in the same space.

~~~
vyhd
PayPal owns Venmo, and Venmo's profits help sustain PayPal. PayPal's business
practices have rightly come under heavy scrutiny, which means that, for quite
a few people, there is a compelling "reason to switch" in spite of the fact
that it "came first".

~~~
kerkeslager
Ah, I wasn't aware PayPal owned Venmo.

------
stevenj
I use Venmo at least weekly, but I didn't think it was owned by PayPal. But
then I looked it up and saw that Venmo was bought by Braintree in 2012, and
Braintree was bought by PayPal in 2013.

TIL.

~~~
DrJid
It's also right there in the app btw. Open the sidebar and look at the bottom
(iOS)

------
CardenB
The one thing Venmo needs to really seal the deal is splitting. If Venmo could
combine with splitwise, my life would be greatly improved. Venmo is the only
app that enough people use to actually pull this off IMO. It seems like they
are clearly the dominant payment app.

~~~
paxy
Venmo already works pretty seamlessly with Splitwise.

------
pasbesoin
After a shared restaurant bill yesterday evening, one friend suggested to
another paying her back by making some sort of Chase-based electronic payment.
The other friend hadn't tried it but was willing to give it a go.

The one is already a Chase account holder, and I think/suspect the other may
be.

Like it or not (and I'm no fan of Chase and the BigBank quasi-oligopoly),
_this_ is going to be the future of payments. Unless someone significantly
lowers the bar to alternatives.

Sure, they might have any number of other apps on their smart phones and
accounts to choose from. But, _banking_ ends up being the entre to having
the/a service on their phone, tied to their individual financial services and
resources.

"Everyone" does banking. This is the point/vehicle of mass adoption.

~~~
denimnerd
look up Zelle. it's the US bank version of venmo. it will be integrated into
the bank app or standalone and it's instant payment. a few banks already have
it. i know mine does

------
supergeek133
I remember when these guys were getting their start, I was working for Best
Buy at SXSW ages ago. They were super passionate about their product and
getting everyone to try it.

I'm glad they 'made it', I still use the product as well.

------
mtl_usr
I know people in Canada that got US bank accounts just so they could use the
real payments apps and tech instead of the poor local offering.

It's a testament of how good it is.

------
mullingitover
The weird thing to me is that PayPal accounts are wholly separate from Venmo
accounts. I already had my PayPal account linked to my bank, and I had to do
this tedious process all over again when I connected Venmo to my bank. Pretty
lame considering it's the same company.

~~~
subpixel
Someone at Venmo/PayPal had to fight really hard to keep accounts separate,
and they deserve a ton of credit.

No one ever had said "I'm glad to have this new Yahoo account to login to
Flickr."

------
pgeorgep
I love Venmo more than you can ever know. It's one of the few ways I can
actually pay people back since I literally never have cash.

If people don't have Venmo, they just don't get paid back.

~~~
iamshs
So your debt becomes their problem. Nice.

